

Discuss: What do you think of push notifications? - sidwyn

I hate push notifications.<p>Notifications bring us no peace.<p>Notifications drain batteries. (80% drain overnight while left on 3G)<p>Notifications interrupt our train of thought.<p>The only reason why I see notifications can be useful is if you were eagerly waiting for an email.<p>What do you think?
======
jeffool
I enjoy the option. Part of the reason I deleted Words With Friends (Android)
is because I would never remember to take a turn, and it rarely notified me
properly.

They don't always have to vibrate/chime, mind you. An icon appearing and the
light blinking is, to me, not intrusive at all. I check it, see what the note
is, and dismiss it if I need to.

At home I leave my phone connected to wifi and commit the sin of leaving it to
charge overnight. Your downsides don't affect me at all.

~~~
bmm6o
It depends a lot on the user, obviously. For your example of WWF, I don't need
a notification. When I have a few spare minutes, I open it up and make some
moves. It's almost always my turn in one of my 20 games, and I don't need an
alert to tell me that one of my 20 opponents just played - the only marginally
useful notification would be the first. They added notifications to a recent
update and I hate it. (Maybe there's a way to disable it - I'll have to
investigate.)

~~~
jeffool
You're right; it definitely depends on the user. That's why I think it's
better to have them there and be able to turn them on/off, than it is to not
have them. That's all.

They're the bane of the OP's existence, yet I find them useful.

------
silent1mezzo
They have their uses. Some are important to see, others are not. It really
depends on what the notification is for.

